# Dent removal and paint touch up - Liverpool?



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Had a bit of a shock today when I noticed a small dent and scratches on my bonnet. At the time I was about to top up my washer fluid, so I opened the bonnet and found a fairly large stone sitting there

I have a feeling it happened last week whilst travelling. only noticed it today as car has been covered with frost most of the time last few days. I do vaguely remember hearing a thump, but i just thought it was a stone hitting the windscreen. Judging by the size of this stone though, I reckon someone has intentionally dropped it from a bridge or summat 



















Anyone know someone who can repair this in Liverpool?

I called Chips Away today, but they told me that they and most other mobile companies can't do bonnets due to having to respray whole panel or something. this true?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Oops looks nasty.
Something I am looking at doing but apart from stone chips and small dents that look a bit beyond me.

Perhaps try Revive, I have seen them do quite good localised repairs.

If the dents are not too big could be built up with paint and sanded out but those dents look pretty big.

Also, most body shops will charge your about £250 for a reapray, in know chips away charge upto £200 for a bonnet front respray. I would go for a respray personally.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just spoke to Revive. Just waiting for a phone call back to see if someone can come out today and have a look.

Going to contact a few bodyshops too and get some quotes.


----------



## james08 (Feb 10, 2012)

try us at powderworks body repairs

Unit 13
Powder Works Lane
Liverpool
Merseyside
L31 1AU

0151 526 6976

were open on monday


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

As a Smart repairer I would advise you *not* to get it Smart repaired - and any Smart repairer worth his salt would probably tell you the same.
It's very difficult to fade on a bonnet invisibly - I'm not only talking about the colour but even more so the lacquer, so then it becomes a full bonnet respray. 
Full bonnets shouldn't be a job done outside ... there's too much chance of getting stuff landing on it whilst spraying and it's almost impossible to bake a good quality lacquer on a full bonnet when working mobile.
So my advice ..... bodyshop it!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

i agree with the above, take it to a bodyshop. i personally wont do a blow in on a bonnet, although i have done before with fairly good results, eg if you didnt no it was done or what to look for you prob wouldnt notice


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

STEVE MIRROR FINISH *:Something I am looking at doing but apart from stone chips and small dents that look a bit beyond me.*

Steve I've got a couple of small spots that need looking at...if your interested you can do mine...or teach me if you like...:thumb:


----------

